# Problème iMessage avec eSIM suite portabilité numéro



## Fozzy (14 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Suite à un changement d'opérateur pour migrer vers Sosh avec portabilité de mon numéro, j'ai depuis ce matin un message indiquant "Ce numéro est lié à votre identifiant Apple, mais n'est pas associé à votre téléphone. Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser ce numéro pour iMessage et FaceTime jusqu'à ce qu'il expire." et un décompte de 22 jours avant expiration...

Je suis passé de B&You à Sosh en demandant une eSIM chez Sosh. J'ai activé mon eSIM dans mon iPhone 11 Pro puis désactivé la ligne avec le numéro temporaire jusqu'à ce que la bascule soit effective. J'ai à ce moment retiré l'ancienne SIM et réactivé la ligne liée à la eSIM. 
J'ai tenté de désactiver puis réactiver iMessage et FaceTime mais ça ne change rien. J'ai réinitialisé les réglages réseau, pas de changement non plus.

Le numéro temporaire est maintenant désactivé et tout a été basculé sur mon numéro historique.

Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur. Je vous joins les copies d'écran de mon iPhone.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## ericse (14 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
La bonne procédure, c'est toujours de désactiver iMessage sur son iPhone avant de retirer (ou désactiver) l'ancienne Sim, c'est ce qui t'es proposé par le message "Supprimer de iMessage..." en rouge.
Ensuite, et seulement ensuite, tu pourras essayer d'activer le nouveau numéro (et si cela ne fonctionne pas, contacter Sosh).


----------



## Fozzy (14 Octobre 2020)

Mais il n'y a pas de "nouveau numéro" ici, j'ai gardé le même avec la portabilité, et c'est ce dernier qui menace d'être désactivé dans 22 jours.


----------



## ericse (14 Octobre 2020)

Fozzy a dit:


> Mais il n'y a pas de "nouveau numéro" ici, j'ai gardé le même avec la portabilité, et c'est ce dernier qui menace d'être désactivé dans 22 jours.


Mais c'est une nouvelle Sim/eSim et un nouvel opérateur...
Bref, tu as le choix entre le désactiver de suite ou attendre 22 jours


----------



## Fozzy (14 Octobre 2020)

Sauf que la dernière fois que j'ai migré, c'est à dire il y a 2 mois, je n'ai pas eu ce problème. La seul différence c'est que la fois précédent j'ai changé une SIM par une SIM, là j'ai changé pour une eSIM mais je ne sais pas dire de manière certaine que le problème vient de là.


----------



## ericse (14 Octobre 2020)

Fozzy a dit:


> Sauf que la dernière fois que j'ai migré, c'est à dire il y a 2 mois, je n'ai pas eu ce problème. La seul différence c'est que la fois précédent j'ai changé une SIM par une SIM, là j'ai changé pour une eSIM mais je ne sais pas dire de manière certaine que le problème vient de là.


Certes, mais je ne pense pas que l'on arrive à comprendre toutes les subtilités de chaque cas particulier, parfois il faut avancer quand même   Bref, attendras-tu les 22 jours, ou vas-tu déconnecter avant ?...


----------



## anti2703 (22 Octobre 2020)

Hello, j'ai eu le même problème que toi et en faisant le tour des forums j'ai rien trouvé de pertinent.
L'activation de iMessage se faisant via l'envoi d'un SMS aux UK, remettre l'ancienne sim qui a été désactivée ne fonctionne pas (vu quelle ne peut plus envoyer de SMS...).
Le problème vient que la eSIM à gardée le numéro provisoire en mémoire. J'ai donc trouvée la solution à l'instant.
Vu que c'est la eSIM qui pose problème c'est comme une SIM classique, quand elle déconne on la remplace de plus le remplacement est gratuit chez Orange / Sosh.

*ATTENTION A NE SURTOUT PAS  SUPPRIMER LA eSIM AVANT D'AVOIR ACTIVÉE LA NOUVELLE !!*

Voici la procédure chez Orange / Sosh qui à fonctionné pour moi, j'ai enfin retrouvé iMessage avec mon ancien numéro :


Désactiver le numéro provisoire de  iMessage / Facetime de tous ses appareils
Désactiver le compte Apple iD dans iMessage / FaceTime de tous ses appareils
Désactiver iMessage / Facetime de tous ses appareils
Aller sur le site d'Orange / Sosh -> Mon compte -> Mon mobile -> Gérer / Dépanner -> Changer de carte SIM / eSIM -> eSIM (activer l'eSIM d'un mobile compatible) - le fait que l'iPhone ai déjà une eSIM ne pose pas problème.
Suivre la procédure indiquée sur le site d'Orange en connectant l'iPhone en wifi, il va falloir recevoir un SMS avec un code (*d'où l'intérêt de ne pas supprimer l'ancienne eSIM*).
A la fin de l'activation de la nouvelle eSIM l'ancienne ne fonctionne plus, on peut la supprimer.
Réactiver iMessage / Facetime, c'est le bien numéro porté et plus le numéro provisoire qui apparait.
Les appels WIFI/VoLTE ont été désactivés sur la nouvelle eSIM il faut contacter Orange / Sosh pour les réactiver.

Et voilà, c'est la procédure qui a fonctionné pour moi, je l'ai appliqué il y à dix minute au moment où j'écris ces lignes. ;-)


----------



## Fozzy (6 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai cliquer sur "supprimer de iMessage et Facetime", puis ça s'est ré-activé tout seul, avec le bon numéro de la eSIM du coup...


----------



## fabzao (19 Avril 2021)

Fozzy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite à un changement d'opérateur pour migrer vers Sosh avec portabilité de mon numéro, j'ai depuis ce matin un message indiquant "Ce numéro est lié à votre identifiant Apple, mais n'est pas associé à votre téléphone. Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser ce numéro pour iMessage et FaceTime jusqu'à ce qu'il expire." et un décompte de 22 jours avant expiration...
> 
> ...


Bonjour

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, avec expiration dans 13 jours, peux-tu me dire comment tu as fait stp ?

Merci !


----------



## fabzao (19 Avril 2021)

Fozzy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite à un changement d'opérateur pour migrer vers Sosh avec portabilité de mon numéro, j'ai depuis ce matin un message indiquant "Ce numéro est lié à votre identifiant Apple, mais n'est pas associé à votre téléphone. Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser ce numéro pour iMessage et FaceTime jusqu'à ce qu'il expire." et un décompte de 22 jours avant expiration...
> 
> ...


Bonjour

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, avec expiration dans 13 jours, peux-tu me dire comment tu as fait stp ?

Merci !


----------



## iPhoneUser2022 (9 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Confronté au même problème suite à un changement d'opérateur avec portabilité du numéro et passage d'une SIM classique à une ESIM, voici la démarche que j'ai effectué. je n'ai pas eu besoin de passer par l'opérateur.

Dans la liste des coordonnées se trouvaient le numéro temporaire (numéro B) et le numéro allant bientôt expiré et que je souhaitai garder (numéro A).
Pour information cette manipulation a été effectuée bien après le changement d'opérateur et avec une portabilité effectuée.

1/ dans Réglage>iMessage et j'ai cliquer sur le message rouge "Supprimer de iMessage et FaceTime" ce qui a supprimé le numéro A.
2/ j'ai redémarré le téléphone et saisi mon code de carte ESIM (je pense que cette étape n'est pas nécessaire).
3/ j'ai cliqué sur le numéro temporaire (numéro B) qui avait été fourni en attendant la portabilité. En cliquant dessus le numéro s'est automatiquement modifié par le numéro concerné par la portabilité (numéro A). Un symbole de chargement a tourné quelques secondes et le problème a été réglé.

En espérant avoir aidé.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Margrave de Thorn (6 Février 2022)

J'ai rencontré le même problème en prenant une eSIM chez Sosh. Je viens de suivre avec succès la procédure décrite par @anti2703 et j'ai bien été obligé de changer de carte eSIM.


----------



## nclsg (7 Avril 2022)

iPhoneUser2022 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Confronté au même problème suite à un changement d'opérateur avec portabilité du numéro et passage d'une SIM classique à une ESIM, voici la démarche que j'ai effectué. je n'ai pas eu besoin de passer par l'opérateur.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 
Même problème pour une portabilité récente, avec nouvelle eSIM sur iPhone 12 mini. 
J'ai suivi ces quelques étapes simples : supprimer le numéro d'iMessage et Facetime, redémarrer et reparamétrer iMessage et Facetime. 
Tout est maintenant dans l'ordre : le numéro temporaire n'est plus là et c'est bien le numéro de la portabilité qui est identifié par l'iPhone (dans Paramètres / Téléphone). 

Merci pour l'astuce ! Et donc pas besoin de changer l'eSIM de mon côté !


----------

